# Blackpool parking



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone know anywhere you can overnight park in Blackpool thanks Anna


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

lytham st annes is that to far from blackpool,thinking of stopping there .re. there was a charge of about £6 per night.6pm to 10 am. jim m :roll:


----------

